# "Dealing" with my separation..



## lmelder (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello there,

Wow, where do I start.. I'm currently going from married life to single life.. My wife and I have been having problems one way or nother since the beginnging. We have been married just over 2yrs and been together for over 3yrs. Over the past few months things have really started to get bad. Money has been very thin and I have not been able to make enough to cover the monthly bills. we have had to take loans from ours parents to help keep things going. I have been dealing with anxiety, anger and porn addiction for years.This fact only came out with in the last few months. Ever since i have covered it up one way or another. This has been the ultimate demise of the relationship. There was a long period of time that I lied about the addition and that has lead to major trust issues of course. I'v tried to keep my cool with my temper, but over the last few months stress as been at the max and I blew my top for the last time. A major part of my anger problems are breaking things and saying hurtful, mean things that I really dont mean.. I cant believe some of the stupid **** that has come out of my mouth towards her.. It hurts me so much to know I did that to her. finilly after one of my outburst, after I threw things around the house and screamed and yelled at her, she called the police and had them take her to the police station to wait on her friend to pick her up. I havnt seen her since.. We talk on the phone and text, only trying to get things worked out for our separation, what to do with our dog, the truck, the apartment and so on.. But she says she cant stand to see me right now, it would hurt to much she says, and I understand that.. She therefore got on a plane and flew out of state to see her monther. She is now back home living in our apartment getting ready to move in a few days, while I stay at a friends house over an hour way. Bottom line, is I know that I have lied and scared her to the point that she felt that she needed to get away. I'm looking for some support on how to deal with the emotional stress of blaming yourself for all the pain I have caused her.. If anyone knows of some self help, motivational type stuff I could look up online I would be very thankful.


Thanks


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Could be time for your spiritual journey.

Bob


----------



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

I second AFEH, you really need to work on your character and until your wife see's your change she might not want to deal with you right now. Remember, actions speak louder than words. Get help.


----------

